# Pops and crackling in audio when using audio interface



## RafaelSelva (Apr 18, 2020)

Hello. I'm experiencing pops and crackling when using an audio interface in my laptop. The interface is the *Audient iD14*, and I believe it's not a hardware problem with it, because it works perfectly well in my home's PC (same cable used, same headphones, etc.). The audio artifacts happen in daily use (web browsing, playing music) and intensify when I'm using a DAW (Ableton Live 10). They seem to follow a pattern, starting with little pops and ramping up to a completely distorted sound before abruptly going back to normal. The weirdest thing for me is that rarely, once in 4-5 days or so, I boot the laptop and the interface's audio works fine until I turn it off or restart it. When this happens, dpclat.exe still reports yellow bars between 1000µs and 2000µs. Video and cursor movement are not affected by whatever the problem is. I already tried to update the BIOS and drivers (through Device Manager) and did some other basic stuff, so now I'm looking forward to a more technical insight you guys can give me. Any help is greatly appreciated!


*LAPTOP:* ASUS A515-52G-522z
*CPU:* Intel Core i5-8265 1.6GHz up to 3.9GHz
*RAM:* 8GB DDR4 (CMD reports the manufacturer as 0194)
*GPU: *Intel UHD Graphics 620 and NVIDIA GeForce MX130
*OS: *Windows 10 Home Version 1909 64bit
*What was original installed OS on system?* Windows 10 Home
*Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? *It came pre-installed
*Age of system? *3 months
*Have you re-installed the OS*? No
*Is driver verifier enabled or disabled?* Disabled
*What security software are you using?* Windows Defender
*Are you using proxy, vpn, ipfilters or similar software?* No
*Are you using Disk Image tools?* No
*Are you currently under/overclocking?* No. *Are there overclocking software installed on your system?* No


Speccy link
trace.etl link (Google Drive)
More info link (Google Drive) LatencyMon report, DxDiag and msinfo32.

If I'm missing any files or information that would help, please let me know.
If this is the wrong forum to post this, let me know where I should post it.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. You have Norton installed albeit it is disabled.
Uninstall Norton
Settings
apps
find Norton
click on it
uninstall

2. Shut down completely
by either restart which is a complete shutdown or the microsoft icon left of taskbar
Step 1: Open Start menu, select *Power* button.
Step 2: Press and hold the *Shift* key on keyboard, while clicking on *Shut down*, and then release the *Shift* key to perform a full shutdown.

3.Reboot and run the Norton uninstall tool
https://support.norton.com/sp/en/uk/home/current/solutions/v15972972
following the instructions and REMOVE ONLY
I know it says if the uninstall from Windows does not work, but run the tool - it removes fragments that the usual uninstall does not.
If the tool does not cmd a restart proceed as above for the complete shutdown and restart.

4. Please post the results by typing in the box that appears AFTER my post, not by clicking reply on my post as that will quote all this back to me

5. When you reply I will give you the next step, having further examined you speccy file

6. WHY please is Speccy showing
*Current Time: 20/03/2020 22:07:22
I need the current Speccy please not one from the 20 March
If possible I could do with all of Speccy in English.*

7. Would it be possible for you to attach the last two reports from tracert and MSinfo on here please. I do not open links on Google drive.
Use the upload a file button on the reply


----------



## RafaelSelva (Apr 18, 2020)

The problem still remains. I followed the instructions to uninstall Norton, but I don't think it worked. Here's the new Speccy link, sorry for posting an old one. I don't think I can change Windows language to English, sorry for that too. The trace.etl file is too big to be uploaded.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What please do you mean


RafaelSelva said:


> I followed the instructions to uninstall Norton, but I don't think it worked


the uninstall did not work - or it did not solve the problem, I did not really expect it to solve the problem, but it needed uninstalling whether or not it solved the problem

Is speccy set english please
https://www.ccleaner.com/docs/speccy/speccy-settings


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Further to my last I think you have a single language edition of 10 please confirm 
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/4496404#language_edition


----------



## RafaelSelva (Apr 18, 2020)

Sorry for being unclear. I think it didn't uninstall Norton completely, because it shows up on Speccy as one of the Antiviruses (alongside Windows Defender), but I might be interpreting that wrongly. Speccy is set to English. And you are correct, I do have the single language edition. If you want, I could try to translate the parts you think are most important and send it back to you.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

https://support.audient.com/hc/en-u...y-are-there-clicks-when-I-change-sample-rate-
Other than searching through the Audient website or submitting a support request to them I unfortunately have no other ideas
Perhaps you may get an answer on the other site where you have posed the same question, please do not think that I mean there is anything wrong with asking in other places, on an issue such as this it is the best idea.

How is the Audient connected to the computer -
https://audient.com/products/audio-interfaces/id4/tech-specs/

See this on a topic I was working sometime ago - it may just fix your problem
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/new-build-has-noise-interference-what-is-the-cause-help.1161568/

Post 28 refers


----------



## RafaelSelva (Apr 18, 2020)

I don't think this is related to the problem. The pops and clicks happen in day-to-day use, not only when I'm oppening projects or change sample rates. If I just open a yotube video or an audio file, for example, the audio artifacts also happen.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I do not know, that is why I said I suggest you submit a report request to Audient it is on the website link I sent you
At the top right of the page
https://support.audient.com/hc/en-us/requests/new

I aslo asked how is it connected to your computer and provided an example from the Audient website.

I do not know the source of the pops and crackles in your case.
I do know quite a bit about various aspects of interference and if you care to browse the topic I sent you, you will see that the person asking assistance there was amazed that my suggestion worked.

However that suggestion is a last resort.


----------



## RafaelSelva (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks for helping anyway, I look through Audient's website and try to contact them. How can I give you a positive reaction?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
I will continue to examine the situation as and when I get chance and if it has not been solved I will post if I find anything
It MAY help if you answered


> I also asked how is it connected to your computer and provided an example from the Audient website.


as my understanding is that it can be connected via output on the sound, or indeed by mic as well, but I am not familiar with the equipment.

The positive feedback is nice of you, especially as I have not solved it, just click Like on one of my posts please.
Thanks

Read this I have read a few pages
https://forum.ableton.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=229163&start=75

When pops and crackles occur check CPU usage on task manager
right click taskbar - task manager
processes 
I think you will find that CPU usage is close to 100% when distorted audio 
establish which process is using most resources.

I see on the link that one person reported it was solved by changing power plan to high performance.


----------



## RafaelSelva (Apr 18, 2020)

It's directly connected via USB (if you are not using mics, the USB can supply the power for it to function), and the problem still persists if I use the power supply. The best way I can explain is thinking of it as an external sound card with inputs for mics and a D.I. (P10 input for guitar, bass, etc.). And by the way, I truly apreciate you taking your time to help me out.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Thats interesting I read on that link I sent you that one person reported it solved by using another USB port
I do not know the arrangement or different types of the USB ports on that Acer.
Have you seen the length of the discussion on that link. 12 pages I think

I am signing off I am in the UK


----------



## RafaelSelva (Apr 18, 2020)

My laptop has 3 ports, 2 USB 2.0 and 1 USB 3.0. By what I read on Audient's website they used USB 2.0, so I'm guessing those should be enough. I tried to connect it in all of them, same problem. Regarding CPU usage, I just opened Task Mangaer and noodled on the guitar for a bit until the audio got distorted, CPU was at around 15-20%.


----------



## RafaelSelva (Apr 18, 2020)

Yesterday, for some reason, it worked after disconnecting and reconnecting it for the hundredth time.

One thing I noticed is that there was a process called Windows Audio Device Graph Isolation using about 25% of the CPU. After restarting the laptop, the problem came back and this process wasn't on Task Manager anymore. I tried openning its file (audiodg.exe, located in System32), but the process stayed at 0% CPU and the problem still remained.

I don't know if this is useful information, but it's the only different thing I could notice when the interface decided to work.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Received by Personal Message


> I got the audio problem solved. I posted a question the Acer Support Forum and some people helped figure it out. It was actually an interference problem, by the looks of it my house's electrical network isn't properly grounded. The thread you offered on post #7 of my thread helped a lot as well. Thanks again for your time!


RafaelSelva
I cannot respond outside of the forum, but I am leased you sorted it
The isolator I mentioned will VERY likely solve it.
However unless you know what you are doing, the aspect of your house wiring is something that needs professional attention. Not only for this problem the subject of your topic, but from the safety of yourself and other occupants. A grounding error of some nature in house wiring can result in a person receiving a 220/110 AC Volt shock, when if the ground loop was perfect they may NOT do so.

Please to have helped and thanks once again for your appreciation of my efforts - very small really

You asked how to close the topic, - what you do please is to go to your opening post and click mark solved.
In the fullness of time, the topic will then still be here, but will be marked not open to further replies.


----------

